# نبذة عن الاقمار الصناعية



## angel2009 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتمدت الاتصالات الالكترونية البعيدة المدى حتى الستينات من هذا القرن ، اما على الكابلات او على انعكاسات الاشارة الراديوية من على الغلاف الجوي، ومن المعروف ان هذه الكابلات تحوى على عدد محدود من الاسلاك، اما الاشارات المنعكسة فكانت تتخامد بسرعة مما يجعل الاتصال ذو نوعية سيئة. ​ 


في عام 1945 اقترح العلماء فكرة استخدام الاقمار الصناعية التي تطير فوق الكرة الارضية ، لزيادة فعالية الاتصالات الالكترونية، حيث يمكن رؤية القمر الصناعي من منطقة شاسعة من الارض. ​ 

ونظرا لارتفاعه العالي ، يستطيع ان يحقق الاتصال ما بين عدة محطات بطرق متعددة خلافا للكابل الذي يستطيع ان يصل بين محطتين فقط

وهناك الكثير من المعلومات عن هذه الاقمار في الملف المرفق


----------



## malkawi09 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا على الموضوع الرائع ...................


----------



## abood.mah (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات والمجهود الطيب


----------



## larbi13 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على المعلومات والمجهود الطيب*​


----------



## مهندس.محمد الحربي (5 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Abu-Mazin (11 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## العبادي_079 (20 أبريل 2010)

شكراً حبيبي وما قصرت الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## xoxoxoxo (23 أبريل 2010)

Its so interesting to read about this topic, well done


----------



## alexander18 (23 أبريل 2010)

thank you good work


----------



## crazy1988 (23 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## memoshref (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات والمجهود الطيب​*​
​


----------



## Zyad Abdullah ALHa (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لقد افدتني كثيرا
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد العسافي (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي ما قصرت 
موضوع مفيد


----------



## angel2009 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ احمد شكرا على مرورك بس انا بنت وليس ولد 
مع خالص احترامي


----------



## mustafamogh (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكن المعلومات جدا قليلة


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## نسور العراق (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------

